# Block Chain Master Link - Master List



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been meaning to start a thread dedicated to the many block chain master link styles out there. 

I have "broken" a few interesting master links, I know there are many more configurations and styles out there that I haven't seen that would probably confuse me at first glance. 

For future tinkerers, rusted stuck block chains, and just for fun, could I get some help compiling a master list of block chain master links? Images obviously speak volumes, any old advertisements or explosion charts would certainly be beneficial. 

I'll post one that may be familiar to some of you but I wanted to be sure I got the ball rolling on this rare snowy day in Richmond, VA.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 17, 2015)

*Block Chain Master Link - Threaded Pin with dust cover*

This master is actually what prompted my interest in a bank of images.

I spent an embarrassing amount of time looking at this super rusty chain, every link seemed identical but I knew there was a master and I wasn't about to admit to the community and petition for help finding a master link.
I had never seen this style of dust/dirt cap applied to a TOC block chain so I wasn't looking for the itsy bitsy variation in the edge profile of that one link plate. 
From the side, with 100 years of rust & grime, I ended up distinguishing it after a couple hours of rust soak and rigorous brushing then used a pin to pry & oil the swiveling plate dust cap. 
Hopefully I can save someone else some time in seeking out their own hidden pins. 

You can see a bit of the original bluing finish under the swivel plate, I'd love to see the chain in its original glory up close.  
Also in the photo are imprints on adjoining links: "F.C. & S. CO" & the "5" within a diamond. 
Anyone recognize this company? 
Does the 5 correlate to a particular model or size?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 22, 2015)

Here is the 1897 ad for the chain in no 1 portion of the thread ....


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 24, 2015)

Found a box of these in the back of the ND cabinet.  a block chain Master link?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 25, 2015)

Movers Cycle chain Master Link





Whitney chain 1909


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 12, 2019)

I'd like to bump this thread back up, I'll do so with one of those rare bits that baffles the mind and changes everything you thought you knew about bicycle evolution. 
1898 Roller block chain from Thames


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 15, 2019)

95' Columbia Chain


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2019)

Great info!


----------



## VITAL.SPARK (Aug 15, 2019)

I just got my 1894 Columbia back on the road.  I spent several days removing rust and preserving the original chain.  In the end i was very happy with the results and yes it is heavy!


----------

